# garden update june 23



## Errol

remember the watermelons in the 1/2 barrels? one barrel has 14 melons, the other has 11, they are getting bigger by the day









this is how much the sweet potatoe beds has grown..they now cover the entire beds a total of 52 sweet tater slips which I grew my own slips









this is the squash bed 4'x50' Also I raise all my veggies from seed , none bought from box stores or nursiers. I am into "winter sowing" which is how I raise alot of veggie plants and flowers, Of course Winter Sowing is a whole nother story which I will start a new thread soon









this is the ky wonder pole beans grown in lasagna bed and growing up tepee's









thank you for looking, also any suggestions on gardening ?
Errol


----------



## Ronmac101

Everything looks so healthy. Hopefully someday my garden will look so good. You must have the greenest thumb ever.


----------



## VGAdmin

Great photos of a great garden!


----------



## Errol

thank you all. It sure takes a lot of hard work as all you gardeners know.


----------



## bill davis

Good looking garden. Going to have to explain that winter sowing though.


----------



## Errol

Hey Bill, thank you. And yes I will explain sometime in the near future. Its not only fun, but very inexpensive and a great way to get lots of new seedlings/plants


----------



## JimZ

I tried using hay as a mulch and grass starts growing out of it. Is there a secret?


----------



## Errol

Hi JimZ, I don't use hay because it does have a lot of seed...I use wheat straw, and what I use is baled in Rounds like they do hay. The straw I use is about 3-4 yrs old and very very little seed in it. I do know that the 1st cutting of a hay field will have the most seed. if you can get the 2nd cutting of hay. it will still have more seed then straw but not near as much as that 1st cutting
good luck


----------



## PHONETOOL

Nice work Errol your garden looks really healthy.


----------



## Errol

Thanks Phonetool. It sure takes alot to keep it that way as any of you know . But what fun we have! lol


----------

